# 1850 hydro



## jordan1837 (Aug 31, 2006)

HEY GUYS
JUST A QUESTION ON MY 1850, UNDER THE SEAT ON THE HYDRAULIC HOUSING THERE ARE TWO PLUG INS FOR HYDRO ELECTRIC ( WOULD SOMEONE EXPLAIN THIS PROCESS TO ME )

FROM WHAT IVE COME UP WITH WAS THIS AN ELECTRIC OPERATED THIRD ARM

CANT QUITE FIGURE THIS OUT:tractorsm


----------



## saxman (Apr 13, 2008)

Jordan,
I had an Oliver 880 and the Hydra-electric was a system on Olivers to allow setting the implement depth from the operator's seat. The 880 had a hydraulic cylinder that went on towed implements, plow, disc, etc and had depth stop that was controlled by the hydra-electric system on the tractor. I never used mine and some told be they were a pain and others say they worked fine. You have a fine looking 1850 by the way


----------



## fleetguardstore (Jan 28, 2009)

it was not that great of an idea on olivers part.. we've never used it on our 1850. have you ever had trouble with the hyd pressure? i recently had to shim the relief valve because there was little to no hyd pressure just wonder how many 1850's there are with the same issue.


----------



## hspwr247 (Aug 7, 2014)

The plugs are for the hydro-electric cords that go to the cylinder. You could set a stop on the cylinder rod by activating an electromagnet on the end of the cylinder with the button on the control lever. Then when you release the button the stop on the cylinder rod would stay in place. When you push the control lever you could release it and it would stay in the lowering position until the stop on the cylinder rod would make contact with the electric solenoid switch witch would release the control lever causing the cylinder to stop at the same position every time. They worked great!


----------

